
Drupal 7.0 Alpha 2 has been released - sinbsd
http://www.cmscritic.com/drupal-70-alpha-2-released/
======
larrykubin
"We've also fixed a number of issues since the previous alpha, most
importantly one that caused all files to be deleted after six hours."

~~~
drtse4
When i read the title i wondered if this was HN material. This quote makes it
worthy i guess :)

------
ohashi
Actual notice has more information: <http://drupal.org/drupal-7.0-alpha2>

Also, this is just a copy+paste from drupal.org.

------
hendler
Any one tried the RDF support?

